
33 Thomas Street, San Fran - vinnyglennon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/33_Thomas_Street
======
slater
San Fran? That's in NYC?

~~~
vinnyglennon
My bad. I was thinking of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Room_641A](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Room_641A)
as I was posting it.

